# L1B to H1B visa. Benefits?



## Mrc (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm just about to start year 2 of my L1B visa.

As this visa is limited to 5yrs I'd really like to consider something for the longer term. The H1B visa is maybe possible but i'm interested in the benefits of this over the L1 (apart from the 6yrs total)

Is it easier to apply for a GC if you have the H1B, are there any other benefits of H1/L1 or am i wasting my time?

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Mrc said:


> Hi, I'm just about to start year 2 of my L1B visa.
> 
> As this visa is limited to 5yrs I'd really like to consider something for the longer term. The H1B visa is maybe possible but i'm interested in the benefits of this over the L1 (apart from the 6yrs total)
> 
> ...


The L1 allows spouse to work but the H1b doesn't. The H1b is transferable to another employer (though this can be difficult to pull off) but the L1 isn't.

In terms of green card, there's really little difference. AFAIK. the clock stops ticking once you're waiting in line for the green card......so the time limits become irrelevant. But the employer has to put you in the line to start with.


----------

